# Hedgie seems depressed and/or stressed



## DemiAndWybie (Oct 20, 2011)

My Wybie is now about 6 months old. I've had him for a month and a half. I brought him home, spent a few days letting him get to know me and by now, he trusts me and knows who I am. I can pick him up, cuddle him no problem.

However, for the last couple of weeks, he has been less active than before. For example, I let him out to run in my room at night as I sleep but sometimes, he just headed for a safe corner and curled up. But he'd still run.

A few days ago, my family brought home the Siamese cat we've wanted for a long time. He loves to hang out in my room with me, so I moved Wybie's cage to my bathroom to separate him from the cat. I still let him out to run in there, it's a good amount of space for the little guy but he just doesn't seem to want to do anything but hide now. Also, I think I smell like cat all the time now so it's harder to play with Wybie. 

There are no other signs of health issues, he's eating fine but the lack of activity afterwards is my concern.

Is my hedgie depressed due to lack of stimulation?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think he's stressed from the cat. Hedgies are prey animals, so any scent of a potential dinner date could cause some stress.
Also, is the bathroom heated enough for him to stay comfortable?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just some quick questions so we can get more detailed info -

What do you use for a heat source? I'm sure you know that the cage needs to be at least 73 degrees, so maybe double check your thermometer before you start to worry too much. 

Also, what is your light schedule for him like?

Is he eating, pooping, drinking and wheeling normally?



DemiAndWybie said:


> Also, I think I smell like cat all the time now so it's harder to play with Wybie.


What do you mean by this? Is he balling up & huffing excessively? Going to sleep when you try to spend time with him?


----------



## DemiAndWybie (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay. About the heating, I live in Bangkok, Thailand hehe. It doesn't get much more tropical than the 33 Celsius, 61% humidity I'm putting up with. =.= So that's definitely not it. 

Lighting schedule is 12 hours light, 12 hours dark. Transition is at 6am and 6pm.

He is eating as usual, poop looks healthy (solid but moist, brown, not runny or green) and seems to be wheeling alright. MAYBE a little running less than before.

It's harder to play with him because soon as I pick him up, he smells my hand and balls up and huffs and puffs a lot. So yeah. And he does sleep excessively (i.e. wakes up later, goes to sleep earlier).

Now I just play with him after I take a shower and change, but he just doesn't seem as lively and energetic as before. I wish I knew how to help my hedgie.


----------



## DemiAndWybie (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay. About the heating, I live in Bangkok, Thailand hehe. It doesn't get much more tropical than the 33 Celsius, 61% humidity I'm putting up with. =.= So that's definitely not it. 

Lighting schedule is 12 hours light, 12 hours dark. Transition is at 6am and 6pm.

He is eating as usual, poop looks healthy (solid but moist, brown, not runny or green) and seems to be wheeling alright. MAYBE a little running less than before.

It's harder to play with him because soon as I pick him up, he smells my hand and balls up and huffs and puffs a lot. So yeah. And he does sleep excessively (i.e. wakes up later, goes to sleep earlier).

Now I just play with him after I take a shower and change, but he just doesn't seem as lively and energetic as before. I wish I knew how to help my hedgie.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It sounds like it could be smell related, especially since he smells your hand and then balls up. That's not exactly typical hedgie behavior. Have you tried using a non-scented soap before you play with him? Have you changed something like shower gel, shampoo, perfume, etc that he could be reacting to?

Also, have you had any long stretches (3, 4, 7 days) where you didn't have enough time to get him out for a good play/snuggle session? Sometimes when I am forced to slack on my mommy duties due to work, my social life, etc, and I'm not able to handle my hedgie a lot, she will seem "off" for a while until we get more socializing time in. It's kind of scary how fast hedgehogs can revert back to the huffy puffy balling up stage when you aren't able to get in good quality time with them!

It sounds like he is healthy, and LOTS of hedgehog don't display "happy" behavior because they are notorious for seeming cranky. If he seems healthy, I would just make small adjustments as to the smells on your body and maybe increase the amount of time you spend with him a day. Also, when he seems to be in a bad mood and doesn't want to interact, remember to not just put him back in his cage. If you do, he will just learn that huffing and balling up means he gets to go back to his cage and he'll continue to do it.

Having pets can be really challenging sometimes because we just can't know what they're thinking and feeling. It sounds like you're doing all the right things, so just hang in there and keep a close eye out for any medical issues.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Even if you have the room hedgie proof its still pretty unsafe to leave a hedgie out to free roam while you are sleeping. 

Even with the cat in the other room you still have to worry about the cat getting its paw under the door and swiping the hedgie, pushing the door open if you accidentally don't get it closed, all kinds of things can happen just with the cat. 

That doesn't even mention falls that could happen, hairs getting wrapped around legs, or a number of other things that could happen. 

Point is.... Hedgie should always be in a safe cage of some sort when unsupervised. 

On top of that he can probably smell the cat through the door anyway and hear the cat smelling around at the bottom of the door, etc. And is terrified. 

Its best to have the hedgie in its cage, on a table, off the floor, in a room the cat can't get too so he can feel safe and secure and not like the cat is always going to attack him.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Why not just keep the cat out of the bedroom and play with the cat elsewhere in the house so your hedgie is not stressed?...and then make sure you wash/ change into your jammies before handling hedgie???


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 3 cats and my hedgies don't even seem to notice them, one of the cats spends alot of time in the hedgie room and I always smell like cats I'm sure. Your hedgie will get used to the new smell of the cats and realize its just you and not stress about it anymore.

I was in Bangkok last May and I have to say I'm very jealous of you living there!! Thailand is a beautiful country.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We have 4 cats and prior to my daughter getting her own house, we had 7 cats. The hedgies didn't react in the least. Make sure you have a cat proof cage that curious paws can't reach in. If the cat bugs at Wybie while he'es in his cage, then it is possible he is reacting to cat smell.


----------



## DemiAndWybie (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard of many home situations where there are lots of cats around and neither cat nor hedgie are bothered but Wybie's never met a cat or dog before and Xander, my cat, hasn't met a hedgehog before. Thus, the hedgie gets nervous and scared and the cat gets curious and intrusive.

I'm definitely going to start spending more time with my hedgie so we can get re-acquainted. I've been very busy lately and haven't been playing with him as much, especially when he is acting grumpy but I'll try harder. I do think the fear is smell-based.

And I've moved his cage to a cat-free room. Thank you so much for all your advice! You've been so helpful. =)


----------

